Ask HN: How much bigger while maintaining profits can the big tech companies get? - sharemywin
======
sharemywin
Seems like most profits are either based on a transportation play,
entertainment delivery or Cloud services.

Seems like those don't end up in monopolies. so wouldn't profits be eroded?

